# Best Broadband In lucknow U.P



## prince11211 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi,
  I have been bsnl broadband subscriber since 2008 or so. Right now I am on a 1425 ULD plan 4mbps till 20 GB and then flat 512 kbps. The thing is with my downloading habbits spiralling out of control 20 GB is consumed within 15 days max. Therefore from some time I am searching for an alternative which has led to some of queries :
a) The new plan launched by BSNL 1425. How is it going to effect my bill if I get it changed say tomorrow i.e. middle of month. 
b) I have looked for other alternatives of which I have only found Reliance as a competitor. I fear Airtel after seeing experience of few near and dear ones. So any lucknow user may be kind enough to tell if Reliance works fine in lucknow. 
c) Any other option ( though I know we are not lucky enough to have beam or other companies here.)

P.S. I am a resident of Kalyanpur. Also Tikona doesn't works here.

Suggestions are welcome and thanks in advance.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 18, 2014)

always stay away from Tikona.
i once (2 years back) had a talk with someone (reliance bb user) in gomti nagar and he literally cried so i decided against it.
i also came to know that reliance bb may be providing good service in some other area. 

contact reliance bb people and ask them to show it in nearby area at any existing user's place. i did that initially when i got airtel bb long back.

bsnl is good but going with bsnl means NO CUSTOMER CARE.


----------



## prince11211 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey bro u from gomti nagar? Wanted to ask which plan on airtel?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 19, 2014)

prince11211 said:


> Hi,
> I have been bsnl broadband subscriber since 2008 or so. Right now I am on a 1425 ULD plan 4mbps till 20 GB and then flat 512 kbps. The thing is with my downloading habbits spiralling out of control 20 GB is consumed within 15 days max. Therefore from some time I am searching for an alternative which has led to some of queries :
> a) The new plan launched by BSNL 1425. How is it going to effect my bill if I get it changed say tomorrow i.e. middle of month.
> b) I have looked for other alternatives of which I have only found Reliance as a competitor. I fear Airtel after seeing experience of few near and dear ones. So any lucknow user may be kind enough to tell if Reliance works fine in lucknow.
> ...



Firstly post FUP speeds are 1 Mbps and not 512 Kbps 

a)Your broadband will be disconnected but you have to pay monthly rental xD
b)Lousy customer care ! Proceed with caution!
c)Local broadband!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2014)

prince11211 said:


> Hey bro u from gomti nagar? Wanted to ask which plan on airtel?



yep! its plan 1099 2mbps 15gb


----------

